# Tell Me What You Think



## maxaux (Nov 21, 2015)

So this is my newest acyrilic painting. I painted on canvas (20x20cm).
Tell me if you like it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

First, welcome to the forum!

Second,

You have talent! This makes me sad, mostly because he reminds me of a homeless man in once knew.

Have you been painting for long?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It does portray the emotion of sadness. It is well done. The darkness is appropriate in this painting, but I honestly don't care for paintings that dark. It could be the photo and the painting isn't as dark as I see it.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome! Nice, I like the texture.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Your painting gives a lot of emotion love it. 
@TerryCurley I am sorry but I couldn't pass away what you just said-" but I honestly don't care for paintings that dark"??? This artist just came on the forum and 1st thing you do is to insult him?Really?Critique is meant to be as objective as possible...as far as I know.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh My I certainly didn't mean it isn't a good painting. I do apologize that I came across that way. My first part of the post was. "It does portray the emotion of sadness. It is well done. The darkness is appropriate in this painting"

I didn't think that stating a personal preference is an insult and I certainly didn't intend it to be. 

Glad to see you back Asancta.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

@TerryCurley Well it sounded that way...at least to me LOL We should ask @maxaux if he agrees 
Yeah...been busy...I have a new website


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope you put your web site link in your signature. I would love to see it.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

I like so much your painting but maybe I would have given some touch of light in more in the background.
It's just only my opinion. :vs_closedeyes:

bye
Lucy


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

BOOM!

So powerful! I love it, the color selection, that texture it has, really cool


----------

